# Constipation and Uti



## Brandy Lee De Leon

My Daughter will be 4 next month and has delt with constipation this whole time more so after she started eating solid foods. She eats her fruits and veggies and drinks well. We see gastro and has been taking miralax for about a year and I dont really want her on it any longer but don't know what else I should try her on. Since may last year(2016) she has started having UTI infections in Jan 2017 we started seeing urologist and its only getting worse. Do any of you moms have any issue with your little ones and ideas to help my sweet baby!


----------



## pokeyac

I was just reading this website the other day. It gives some natural alternatives to Miralax. It also has lots of info that's helpful. I hope your daughter is feeling better soon!


----------

